# unterschied servlet und bean



## beani (4. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade in die thematik einzuarbeiten.
leider verstehe ich nicht wirklich der unterschied zwischen beiden. servlet ist doch genau wie ein bean eine serverseitige komponenete die mezhoden zur verfügung stellt um anfragen mit antworten zu versorgen.
wann darf ich denn eine klasse ein bean nennen bzw. servlet.

wenn ich z.b jetzt eine klasse habe die daten zu einem user speichert. ist das dann ein bean oder ein servlet oder etwa eine klasse?

ihr merkt ich bin noch nicht so in der thematik. vielleicht kann einer kurz mal anhand eines beispiels aufklärung leisten. das wäre lieb.

grüße


----------



## Gast (5. Mai 2008)

Ein Bean ist im Normalfall eine einfache Klasse die für alle Variablen Getter- und Setter-Methoden bereitstellt und zudem einen public Konstruktor hat der ohne Parameter definiert ist. 
Ein Servlet hat jedoch damit erst mal gar nichts zu tun. Ein Servlet ist in erster Linie da z.B. ein Request zu bearbeiten. In der Regel wird dann mit diesem Servlet, mit den Daten des Requests, HTML-Code erzeugt.


----------



## HLX (5. Mai 2008)

Servlets steuern den serverseitigen Ablauf deiner Anwendung und dienen als Schnittstelle zwischen Anwendung und Servlet-Container (z.B. Tomcat)

Servlets werden in der Konfigurationsdatei Web.xml registriert und damit dem Servlet-Container bekannt gemacht. Bei Aufruf des in der Web.xml spezifizierten URL-Pattern steuert der Servlet-Container nach einer internen Vorverarbeitung das entsprechende Servlet an. Von hier an übernimmt dein spezieller Anwendungscode. Nach der Abarbeitung wird das Ergebnis vom Servlet-Container an den Client zurückgeschickt.

Beans sind ein Mittel Informationen serverseitig zu halten. Dabei besteht in JSP ein vereinfachter Zugriff auf diese Informationen über spezielle Tags. In der Regel werden Beans in einem Servlet an den Request oder die Session gebunden und somit über 1 oder mehrere Anfragen verfügbar gehalten.


----------

